# This forum dying?



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Is nodakoutdoors starting to die down a bit? Where has everyone gone?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Spring snow goose hunting is over.Lots of traffic due to that....plus lakes are now open water....time to be fishing.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Got slammed for my opinion, when someone asked about a light 300WSM that holds 4 in the mag in the rifle section. Since then, haven't felt like posting much.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

driggy said:


> Got slammed for my opinion, when someone asked about a light 300WSM that holds 4 in the mag in the rifle section. Since then, haven't felt like posting much.


Ah, just let that stuff slide. There is always a genius that gets his jollies knocking other's opinions. I often let that slide like water off a ducks back. Of course if it's really important I will get in and debate to the bitter end. I guess I am just saying don't let a few keep you from having fun talking with everyone else. The best revenge is be happy.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Nodak has definitely died a lot the last few years. When I was in college (4+ years ago) if you didn't check once a day you missed dozens of posts, now you miss maybe a handful.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Just that time of the year... it ALWAYS slows down when hunting seasons are out. It ALWAYS picks up again in July when people start checking water conditions, brood sightings and other forms of cyber scouting.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I think some of the rules crushes this forum, honestly. You can't even mention locations like "near Devils Lake" regarding waterfowl hunting and you'll get slammed and edited. I get it, their forum - their rules but it's taken a turn for the extreme, IMO.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Blue Plate said:


> I think some of the rules crushes this forum, honestly. You can't even mention locations like "near Devils Lake" regarding waterfowl hunting and you'll get slammed and edited. I get it, their forum - their rules but it's taken a turn for the extreme, IMO.


I guess you have not noticed that no names of towns have been "edited or slammed" since last November.The owner of this forum has this to say about it.All Moderators have been informed of this new policy.

"We're not going to be XXXXX out towns anymore in the forum. It's really becoming a nightmare to police and it's slowing down the forum. Obviously people can go elsewhere to ask the same questions and they do. This is the only site that polices scouting and I'm tired of it."

I guess if people are stupid enough to give away their hunting spots.....they deserve to have it overrun.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

KEN W said:


> "We're not going to be XXXXX out towns anymore in the forum. It's really becoming a nightmare to police and it's slowing down the forum. Obviously people can go elsewhere to ask the same questions and they do. This is the only site that polices scouting and I'm tired of it."
> 
> I guess if people are stupid enough to give away their hunting spots.....they deserve to have it overrun.


Thats a bunch of bull$hit KEN, you don't realize that when some idiot gives out locations its not just gonna effect that person, it effects a lot of other people that hunt the same area that aren't on these forums.

If its that hard to delete posts maybe you shouldn't be a moderator, and/or chris can make me a moderator ill delete the crap out of those posts and i am sure others would be willing to be moderators for that sole purpose.

If people can't take the time and scout for themselves they shouldn't be hunting in the first place, THERE'S NO EXCUSE FOR IT!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

"Thats a bunch of bull$hit KEN, you don't realize that when some idiot gives out locations its not just gonna effect that person, it effects a lot of other people that hunt the same area that aren't on these forums.

If its that hard to delete posts maybe you shouldn't be a moderator, and/or chris can make me a moderator ill delete the crap out of those posts and i am sure others would be willing to be moderators for that sole purpose.

If people can't take the time and scout for themselves they shouldn't be hunting in the first place, THERE'S NO EXCUSE FOR IT!"

That is insanely funny!!!! Like he said, people will just to go other sites and get the info any way. Do you really think people come to this site just to find out where the birds are????? SERIOUSLY!!!! I am glad they made the move to stop the censoring.

Also, people on these forums need to grow thicker skin. Just because some one doesn't agree with you doesn't mean you are being "slammed". Very hard to interpret when people are just kidding around when reading and not able to see body language or hear inflection in a voice. But, I must say I am glad this site lets you argue a bit. One of the other sites I am on when a mod sees two or more people in an arguement, even when it is very civil, they lock the thread almost immediately. God forbid any one might get bent out of shape!!! Isn't having difference in opinion and being able to voice that part of what made this country great?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Savage wrote:


> Also, people on these forums need to grow thicker skin. Just because some one doesn't agree with you doesn't mean you are being "slammed".


Example: Complainer to moderatora:



> Thats a bunch of bull$hit KEN


 :rollin: So I don't think Ken is bent out of shape. I'm not. Savage has a point. 

This place like others gets slower this time of year. Check it when the walleye start hitting, the week before bow season, the week before waterfowl etc.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

averyghg said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > "We're not going to be XXXXX out towns anymore in the forum. It's really becoming a nightmare to police and it's slowing down the forum. Obviously people can go elsewhere to ask the same questions and they do. This is the only site that polices scouting and I'm tired of it."
> ...


Hey, Relax...evidently you can't read very well.Not my policy.The owner made that decision 6 months ago.I clearly said it was his policy.So get off my case.You can't see the mod's forum where this was discussed or you would know that I was not in favor of this.You want to be a mod.....go for it.The policy won't change.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

averyghg said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > "We're not going to be XXXXX out towns anymore in the forum. It's really becoming a nightmare to police and it's slowing down the forum. Obviously people can go elsewhere to ask the same questions and they do. This is the only site that polices scouting and I'm tired of it."
> ...


Listen, doofus, you are one of a handful on this site that is always bashing NR. That doesn't help. The NR bashing on this site is horrible, and if there is anything the mods should do to improve this site is to shut idiots like you up.

THERE IS NO EXCUSE FOR PUNKS LIKE YOU TO BE SO UNCIVIL TOWARDS NR. You give us NoDaks a bad name.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here is the way I look at nodak guys. You can't hunt, fish, and shoot all the time, but you can think about it. When you can't get out and want to dream a little, this is the place to do it. If you find a good technique for reloading etc this is a good place to share it with others. It's like walking into a sport shop and spending an hour visiting with other hunters. If I can give even a small piece of advise that someone appreciates it makes my day. Although I have been reloading for 50 years I still pick up things. For example I started using wax for resizing rather than other lubricants after reading it in the reloading form. Enjoy things guys, life is short.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I like how ppl get offeneded when someone else mentions "their" spot during migration reports. If you do not own the land STFU. You Americans are always whining about freedom, but there is always a member here trying to infringe on others right for their own personal gain. Grow up....The site owner makes the rules. I have never noticed that the site is a little less active during the summer...probly cause I am busy like everyone else.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

True we don't own everything, it just sucks when someone mentions they had a good hunt near town A and then everyone and their mom is out there and thats when things such as tresspassing, downwinding, and things like that happen. Town naming won't affect me much, since the area I hunt gets hunted pretty hard, but more and more land owners aren't letting everyone on, just a select few.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I asked a question on this site this morning about ATT coverage, and since about 10 this morning it has had 20 views and one reply. On another fishing site I asked the same questions at the same time and there are over 500 views and 18 replies. What does that tell you?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

drjongy said:


> I asked a question on this site this morning about ATT coverage, and since about 10 this morning it has had 20 views and one reply. On another fishing site I asked the same questions at the same time and there are over 500 views and 18 replies. What does that tell you?


I replied :wink:


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> True we don't own everything, it just sucks when someone mentions they had a good hunt near town A and then everyone and their mom is out there and thats when things such as tresspassing, downwinding, and things like that happen. Town naming won't affect me much, since the area I hunt gets hunted pretty hard, but more and more land owners aren't letting everyone on, just a select few.


It bothers me when everyone is hunting in my area, but the moms i don't mind.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

I mentioned a town name in the migration thread to help out anyone who needed it earlier this spring.
Shortly after my first post was made, the town name was deleted, a moderator must not have wanted that info out there. So Ken, if you think there is an open door policy on naming towns you are incorrect, at least that's how I see considering my post was edited.
I was simply trying to help out fellow hunters, I received numerous PM's scolding me for doing so.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

And Ken has help answer this question nicely, seems like such a nice guy. :eyeroll:

Guess what there are duck and geese in Devils Lake, Steel, Minot, Harvey, Rugby, Oakes, Hankinson, Lisbon, Turtle Lake etc. in the fall. Hello, that's obvious. I don't I think I've ever read that someone was hunting 8 miles NW of XXXXX town.

But it's a private forum, they can have whatever rules they want. I just think it's creates a culture of bitterness toward nonresidents, just my opinion.


----------



## B0bwhite (May 6, 2011)

Oh no, a new duck hunter just joined your community!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I will tell you this. I have been a member of this site for about 6 years now. This site has changed in its tone alot. When I first joined it has the same NR bashing to a certain degree, same internet scouting rules type thing. But what has really changed is how people in some forums don't give out the info or help. It seems they would rather bash techniques, decoys or product, etc. Some forums are still fun to go into....the politics, turkey hunting, fishing, reloading, muzzleloading, etc. Some still give good info and help. But in the waterfowl it seems all sorts of chest beating and negativity. This is what I have noticed.

This site I still check everyday I am on the computer because i like it. I try to find info to help my outdoor activities. Not places to hunt...but idea's, techniques, new products, etc. I also like to look at pictures of sucessfull hunts.

Anyway I don't think it is dying so to speak it is just the dynamic of some of the posts are getting more and more negative.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Blue Plate said:


> And Ken has help answer this question nicely, seems like such a nice guy. :eyeroll:
> 
> Guess what there are duck and geese in Devils Lake, Steel, Minot, Harvey, Rugby, Oakes, Hankinson, Lisbon, Turtle Lake etc. in the fall. Hello, that's obvious. I don't I think I've ever read that someone was hunting 8 miles NW of XXXXX town.
> 
> But it's a private forum, they can have whatever rules they want. I just think it's creates a culture of bitterness toward nonresidents, just my opinion.


Wow ...I'm shocked....A real nice guy from the Blue Plate state :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Oh and wingaddict..... there is an open door policy from where I sit.I didn't send you any PM's about this.And I didn't XXXX out your post about it.Plainsman and I have known the rules change since last Nov.So I don't think he did it either.Easy to critisize someone else.I guess we just can't win either way.


----------

